# Are Jumping Spiders more advanced?



## Nivek (Sep 24, 2004)

I've noticed several things about Jumping Spiders that make me think that they may actually be more advanced (evolutionary) than most other spiders. I keep daring jumping spiders in a large jar, containing exactly 5 spiders. They seem to have realized that if they all try to escape at once, I can only flip one or two down at a time. Also, the front two eyes, which are positioned so they are able to have depth perception (because they are jumpers i know). This has caused me to think (probably wrong or widely known already lol) that they are possibly a more intelligent, more advanced spider than most? :?


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 24, 2004)

There is a spider that is a called a porsha [spelling] spider, it is a species of jumper that hasn't even got a scientific name, [that I know of] it activly hunts other spiders and actualy 'thinks' out hunting stratagies to preform. It thinks Activly before it strikes, if you show it a picture of a mosquito after feeding and a mos before 9/10 times it will attack the fed one, Also it wil lcommunicate with a drawing of itself waving its papls around on a computer screen.


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Sep 26, 2004)

*Porsha*

Malhavoc's I saw that show you are talking about.That was awesome.She actively developed a strategy to get the cross spider in it's own web.Jumping spiders are definately more advanced.I have been doing alot of landscaping in my yard.Everytime i dig an area up tons of wolfspiders start running up my walls.One day i saw a small jumping spider (phiddipus audax)i believe.She saw all the wolfspiders running and stalked one that was twice her size.It came within a few inches and she nailed it.I thought that was impresive seeing that wolf spiders are efficient predators with good vision.That wolf did not see her coming.


----------



## orcrist (Sep 26, 2004)

There was a really good article in a national geographic a few years ago on the portia jumping spiders, whose diet consists of other spiders. Studies showed that they were capable of actually planning and inprovising instead of just running on instinct. I put one of those jumping spiders that looks like grey lichen into a cage with my favorite webspinner, who is pretty smart herself, and they stalked each other for three hours. The jumping spider managed to get halfway around the cage unnoticed while chewing off the bases of the web strands, and when he was done, half the web collapsed. I don't think that was unintentional. Later I left to go to the bathroom and the webspinner had finally caught the jumping spider.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Sep 26, 2004)

Nivek said:
			
		

> I've noticed several things about Jumping Spiders that make me think that they may actually be more advanced (evolutionary) than most other spiders. ..... This has caused me to think (probably wrong or widely known already lol) that they are possibly a more intelligent, more advanced spider than most? :?


*Yes, the family Salticidae, the jumping spiders, is taxonomically the most "advanced" group of spiders. Click here to view Platnick's taxonomic ordering of the 110 spider families.*


----------



## JJJoshua (Sep 26, 2004)

Malhavoc's said:
			
		

> There is a spider that is a called a porsha [spelling] spider, it is a species of jumper that hasn't even got a scientific name, [that I know of] it activly hunts other spiders and actualy 'thinks' out hunting stratagies to preform. It thinks Activly before it strikes, if you show it a picture of a mosquito after feeding and a mos before 9/10 times it will attack the fed one, Also it wil lcommunicate with a drawing of itself waving its papls around on a computer screen.


I found this scientific name for one species of portia spider. _Portia fimbriata_

These websites offers some good info on the portia spider and its relatives
http://www.centralpets.com/pages/critterpages/insects/spiders/SPI5658.shtml
http://habitatnews.nus.edu.sg/guidebooks/spiders/text/Portia_labiata.htm


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 26, 2004)

Very nice, wonder if they'll ever make it onto the forsale lists..


----------

